# grapeseed oil



## tobysmom (Mar 26, 2013)

does anyone have a recipe using it and Would be willing to share. Thanks!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are two recipes and there are a lot more out there. I also included a link to this topic on the SMF.  always run every recipe through a soap/Lye calc!!!  

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/soap-recipe-coconut-milk.html

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f34/grapeseed-oil-27530/

https://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipes.php?.State=Display&id=153


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you wanting just soap recipes or any bath & body recipe with with grapeseed oil?


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

If it is less greasy, Id love some recipes for lotion and body butter!


----------



## tobysmom (Mar 27, 2013)

lsg said:


> Are you wanting just soap recipes or any bath & body recipe with with grapeseed oil?


 just soap for now.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 28, 2013)

My standard soap formula is 3.8% castor, 26.9% coconut, 26.9% grapeseed, 38.5% lard, and 3.8% shea butter.


----------



## Sandraruba (May 27, 2013)

I use grapeseed oil in my aloe soap because I want that one to be extra caring for the skin. 

I just checked the mentioned links and I'm thinking of maybe adding avocado oil to that soap as well. 

BTW I check this chart regularly on how much oil to use in my soap: http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/


----------



## MOGal70 (Jun 18, 2013)

I like:

32 oz olive
16 oz grapeseed
16 oz lard
8   oz coconut
2   oz caster 
makes a cream colored bar that is a very nice face bar. And although my husband first told me it wasn't a good shower bar I have noticed he seems to use it more than the bars I made for him to shower with.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 7, 2014)

tobysmom said:


> does anyone have a recipe using it and Would be willing to share. Thanks!



This is my "go to" recipe I use:  5% SF
                                               33% water/lye
                                               48% OO
                                               18% CCO
                                               18% Palm oil or Tallow
                                                7%  Shea Butter
                                                4%  Castor oil 
                                                4%  Grapeseed oi


----------

